
“Chloroquine is a Zinc Ionophore” – Zinc may boost (hydroxy)chloroquine - Khelavaster
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4182877/
======
vardump
All the human cell cultures infected with covid-19 will certainly rejoice...
whether it's effective in real cases is completely another matter.

Remember while it's a commonly used drug, (hydroxy)chloroquine _can_ kill you.
So whatever you do, don't take it at your own initiative!

Immune system boosted by regular long sleep at night might actually be _one_
of the best ways to avoid this disease. Probably also a good idea to get
enough Vitamin D.

The best way to avoid it is of course isolation.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroxychloroquine#Side_effect...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroxychloroquine#Side_effects)

